# Looking for a ......



## Phrank Vee (Jul 5, 2020)

Hey Cabers, 

I’ve been searching for a spaceliner tank, and I’m realizing that I may find a unicorn first. Just throwing it out there, if you have one, you just found a buyer. I hope you had a great July 4th. Be well.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 6, 2020)

I have one I would part with. There were different models. I will get it out and post a photo.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 6, 2020)

Here is what I have. I thought I remembered it was a Spaceliner, but it is a Flightliner - sorry.


----------



## Phrank Vee (Jul 6, 2020)

Gordon said:


> Here is what I have. I thought I remembered it was a Spaceliner, but it is a Flightliner - sorry.
> View attachment 1224376
> 
> View attachment 1224377
> ...



Thanks for the reply!


----------

